# Lucinda basset



## Laz2much (Feb 1, 2008)

I am considering buying through the Midwest Center in Ohio a program titled Attacking Stress and Anxiety. However before I do I was wondering if anyone knows the answer to this question. How can Lucinda Basset lead support groups when she does not have an advance degree in Mental Health?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone can lead a support group.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

https://www.stresscenter.com/storev7/or ... p=purchase


> Program Price
> 8 Easy Payments of $59.99
> Plus $14.95 Shipping and Handling
> 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee


That's what I call preying on desperate people to make a buck :eek


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> https://www.stresscenter.com/storev7/ordernow/?pp=purchase
> 
> 
> > Program Price
> ...


 :agree Geez, talk about highway robbery...


----------



## Laz2much (Feb 1, 2008)

To Thunder,

What is the basis for your comment that anyone can lead a support group? Have you attended a support group lead by someone who is not a licensed mental health practioner? My understanding is that most states required someone to have an advanced degree in mental health before they can sit for their respective state's exams in order to obtain a license to the type of work that Lucinda engages in!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

A support group can be lead by anyone. It's not a thearpy group that's led by a therapist.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

> In a [wiki:2c5ox0vo]support group[/wiki:2c5ox0vo], members provide each other with various types of *nonprofessional*, nonmaterial help for a particular shared burdensome characteristic. The help may take the form of providing relevant information, relating personal experiences, listening to others' experiences, providing sympathetic understanding and establishing social networks. A support group may also provide ancillary support, such as serving as a voice for the public or engaging in advocacy.


Maybe you're confusing group therapy with support group?


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Support groups that aren't let by a professional are sometimes called peer support groups. I've been facilitating a peer support group for the past year and a half. Some of the AA or other 12-step programs are peer support groups as well.


----------



## Laz2much (Feb 1, 2008)

TruSeeker777, how did you become involve in facilitating a peer support group? I am very interested in doing something similar. I have overcome a lot in my life and it would be an honor and a privilege to share my struggles and successes with others dealing with similar issues. However, I am not particularly interested in returning to school for two or three years and dealing with an Internship in order to obtain a masters in Counseling Psych. or something similar. I am considering becoming a Personal Coach but this does not seem quite right either. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks, Miguel.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Miguel,

I was actually a member of an SA peer support group and when that person moved away and the group went on an indefinite hiatus, he encouraged me to facilitate my own. I wasn't ready back then but a few years later I decided to try it. The big hurdle was finding a place to hold the meetings. Thankfully, my church was more than happy to provide us a meeting room free of charge. We now currently meet at a Senior Center where they have graciously also given us a meeting room.

When I first decided to start the group, I made up a mission statement: "To provide a safe and supportive environment for those with social anxiety; offering encouragement, coping techniques and opportunities to share our struggles as well as our triumphs with others."

See, with a "peer" support group, you don't have to be a professional anything. You don't even have to have all the answers. This is not group therapy. All you need to do is provide a safe place for people to meet where they feel they can open up to each other and support and encourage one another.

Some peer support groups for social anxiety might just have people get together and discuss their issues, some may follow a CBT program, or they may just do relaxation and meditation. Others might meet strictly to attend social events together.

You can choose whatever format works best, but we usually start out with a group check-in, which gives each person time to talk about any anxiety issues that have come up since we last met together. After group check-in, we often discuss CBT techniques. Most of the techniques are from books I've read or articles and podcasts I've found on the internet. If there's time afterwards, we will end the meeting by playing some fun, interactive game which challenges us a little and helps us get to know each other better.

I encourage you to try your hand at facilitating. It's hard at first and challenging but realizing that you don't have to 'fix' everybody takes away a lot of the pressure. And I have to say that I've overcome a lot of my anxiety by facilitating because you have to put yourself out there. I've also made some awesome friends. 

If I can be of any help, please let me know.

Karen



Laz2much said:


> TruSeeker777, how did you become involve in facilitating a peer support group? I am very interested in doing something similar. I have overcome a lot in my life and it would be an honor and a privilege to share my struggles and successes with others dealing with similar issues. However, I am not particularly interested in returning to school for two or three years and dealing with an Internship in order to obtain a masters in Counseling Psych. or something similar. I am considering becoming a Personal Coach but this does not seem quite right either. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks, Miguel.


----------

